# Does the sex of the pup matter with cats?



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

First time I had this question. 
I have a buyer who put a deposit down on a male puppy. He has 2 house cats, both female. He wondered if it would be better to get a male or female puppy now after reading and talking with people?

Anyway I have cats as well but I don't think it makes any difference as to the sex of the dog. I know if he had other dogs the opposite sex would have a better likelihood of getting along but with cats?
HMMmmm...anyone have any thoughts on this. Just curious....

I think I know which way I'm going to go as I have 7 females in the litter and only 3 males , but thought it might....be an interesting discussion.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've never noticed any pattern. I've seen both sexes that did and didn't get along with cats. Currently both our best and worse cat compatibility dogs are male.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI've never noticed any pattern. I've seen both sexes that did and didn't get along with cats. Currently both our best and worse cat compatibility dogs are male.


And both MY "best" and "worst" are FEMALE!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think the gender matters. I think the main things is the individual temperament/personality.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody's not interested in cats and Isa is in LOVE with them. So who knows.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

No idea here. Our female pup seems calmer with the male cat, but the male cat was also the big push-over to our female cat before getting the puppy. Personally, I think it may be based on the cat's personality.


----------

